# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Replicator 5th Generation calibrate x-y-axis

## Chriss

Hello,

I want to try calibrate the x-y-axis, now i d'ont know in which file i must chance the steps/mm,
i have 5 files on my computer in the folder ...\MakerBot\MakerWare\s3g\profiles\

Replicator2.json
Replicator2x.json
ReplicatorDual.json
ReplicatorSingle.json
TOMStepstruderSingle.json

In which file i must chance the step/mm? 

I have try to chance the steps/mm in the ReplicatorSingle.json File, but it d'oesnt work.

Best regards 
Chriss

----------

